# Bowl and Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well haven't had much shop time with trips back and forth to Denver after my wife lost her brother but managed to get some time this last week. Got some redwood from a friend in California. Managed a small bowl and a couple of birdhouses. Bowl is 7 1/2" across and 2 1/2" deep. Birdhouses are 3 1/2" long and 2" across. Both were finished with 12 coats of wiped on General Finishes Woodturners Finish. It is a new hybrid water/oil based finish. Dries quick and can be aided with a hair dryer on low heat. I put the 12 coats on in 40 minutes and was done.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Never seen redwood before. Beautiful bowl Bernie. Love the birdhouses too. Craft supplies has a few project plans for birdhouses (don't know if you seen them). One is similar to what you show here. Going to give them a try.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dennis. I see they have those. I have never tried them as I have plenty of scraps. These were some small pieces of redwood from a dear friend of mine in Calif. I am at that point now where I have did probably 200 of these so trying to be creative on the ones I do now.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bernie,

Love that bowl! Nice and simple design so the wood, with all that deep red color, can really show through.

200 more of the birdhouses and you might just get the hang of it! Looking good!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bernie, those are some beautiful creations! The acorn look-alike birdhouses are extra cool. Keep-up the good work!


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got plenty of scrap too, I'm just going to try their design. Used your sanding method on inside of the bottom of a segmented vase (I do them in 2pieces). Best finish I've ever had. Got to turn the top, glue them together and turn the outside. Will post pic when done, if it turns out.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. 

Mike I figured out today I have did more than 200 of these birdhouses.

Dennis I know that sanding method just works. My sanding has never been better. Glad it has helped you.


----------

